# Double sided spd-r racing pedal?



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

Does anyone make a light, double sided spd-r racing pedal? I can only find single sided. Thanks.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

psuambassador said:


> Does anyone make a light, double sided spd-r racing pedal? I can only find single sided. Thanks.


No. If you want a double sided road pedal you will have to go with Speedplay, Crank Brothers, or a couple other lesser known (Beebop??). - TF


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

Does anyone make a single sided pedal that stays upright at least? I have nice light pedals with ti shafts etc, but I'm almost killing myself at stops because the clips flip underneath.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

psuambassador said:


> Does anyone make a single sided pedal that stays upright at least? I have nice light pedals with ti shafts etc, but I'm almost killing myself at stops because the clips flip underneath.


No. Practice.

If they were weighted at the bottom to stay upright, they would weigh more. Might as well be doulble sided.

TF


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Xpedo mtn force ti/ti are 205grams*



psuambassador said:


> Does anyone make a light, double sided spd-r racing pedal? I can only find single sided. Thanks.


They're on sale for 209 dollars at Performance. Cleats are SH51 same as shimano's







.

Also the frogs are 205 grams.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> They're on sale for 209 dollars at Performance. Cleats are SH51 same as shimano's
> 
> Also the frogs are 205 grams.
> 
> [/IMG]


Why would you get Frogs for the road? - TF


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*speedplay zero's and the x's are 4 bolts*



TurboTurtle said:


> Why would you get Frogs for the road? - TF


but the frogs are spd's (2 bolts). I believe the original post is looking for spd's. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> but the frogs are spd's (2 bolts). I believe the original post is looking for spd's. Correct me if I'm wrong.


OK. Your wrong. SPD-R and R stands for ?.... - TF


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Sorry, i thought spd-r(road) was still two bolts.*



TurboTurtle said:


> OK. Your wrong. SPD-R and R stands for ?.... - TF


Sorry. Is "road" the the right answer? Or is it racing? I've been on Look for roadie and 747/959 for mtn. My experience from mtn term (spd) just carried over to road term. I assumed wrong.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

"Is "road" the the right answer? Or is it racing?" Actually, I don't know which is why I left it blank. ;-) I just know that it is Shimano's one-sided road pedal from a couple of years ago - before the current "Lance" pedal - SPD-SL. - TF


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

psuambassador said:


> Does anyone make a single sided pedal that stays upright at least? I have nice light pedals with ti shafts etc, but I'm almost killing myself at stops because the clips flip underneath.


I'm not sure what you mean. Firstly, are you refering to pedals with toe clipless, or clipless (step-in) pedals?

The vast majority of single sided clipless pedals are weighted so that rear of the pedal hangs down when not clicked in. This is done on purpose, so that wth a simple forward and down motion of the foot, the front of the cleat will hook the front of the pedal, and then the pedal will swing up so that the rear of the cleat can engage the retention mechanism. This is the basic design of Looks (including Kleos), Times, SPDs, SPD-Rs, etc. If the pedal is somehow turning completely upside down, there is something wrong with the pedals.

If you are refering to pedals with actual clips (as in toe-clips), then yes, the weight of the clip and strap will turn the pedal upside down. That is why, on better pedals, there are little tabs that jut out from the bottom rear of the pedal. When inverted, these tabs are on the top front of the pedal. To enter the pedal, you snag these tabs with the toe of the shoe and flip them back, the spin the pedal around upright, and then slide your foot into the clip. It takes a little bit of practice, but it quickly becomes second nature.


----------

